# Philosophy Falling in love



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

I've tried the lotion and the 3n1 but I am wondering about the perfume.

I ordered it with the free code for philosophy.com but now I am having 2nd guesses.

I have not used the lotion in awhile so I put it on last night and I totally forgot that it smelled like cotton candy to me.

So I am wondering how close is the lotion smell to actual perfume?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I dont know about the lotion, but I have the perfume and yes, it smells like cotton candy with a tinge of fruit. I love any type of sweet smell so naturally, I LOVE Falling in Love. I hope you like it!


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly, it's very cotton candy - it's a very yummy, sofy scent.  My only gripe with it is it didn't last very long.


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

I used to like it somewhat(also got the cotton candy note, mostly); but eventually, I started smelling something onion-like in it. Not sure why.


----------

